# Citalopram 10mg,should I give up already?



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello,I got put on citalopram 10mg I am feeling more out of jt and spaced out. Like dp/dr is getting worse. I am afraid that I am making it worse.. should I keep on going and get through the side effects week to give this med a real chance or should I just give up already. I just want relieve from thia hell
For once in years.. I will also add lamictal later on to see if it does something.


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello its normal in the beginning to feel this way but if its to much you need to discuss it with youre doctor. And maybe begin with the lowest dose. How long are you taking it now? I think I will also try lamotrigine with ssri


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Today will be day 3.. soo I am at the start. I will continue.. just once in my life.


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

youre brain need to have the time to adapt, you will get better..


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Well,let’s hope so..!!!!!


----------



## InV (Dec 31, 2017)

For me Citalopram made it worse.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone please


----------

